# Taking my new Canon out for a stroll



## Terry D (Jan 28, 2013)

It's been many years since I did any SLR photography, but here are some early shots with my new Canon T3i.

First up is a 'sun pillar' a reflection of the sun --already ten minutes below the horizon-- in the clouds and high altitude ice crystals;







Here's a different exposure;






I also went out Saturday bald eagle watching along the Mississippi;


----------



## Winston (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice.  My daughter's the photographer in the family, but I still appreciate the artistry.

You've got some real sociable eagles in your area.  We never see more than two together at a time.  And you know what they're together for :wink:


----------



## Terry D (Jan 28, 2013)

As the river freezes from north to south the eagles follow the open water.  They congregate around the dams because the water stays open and the fishing is easy.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 28, 2013)

Amazing. 

This is the first time I have seen a 'sun pillar' and the first time I have seen eagles in a group. 

For all the wrong reasons I like the picture of the solitary eagle on the ice flow. (Oh, if only WF had a caption competition!) 

Thank you for showing these.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 28, 2013)

What beautiful shots, Terry! I like that solitary eagle, too.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Terry,
All gorgeous shots. So...what say you so far about using a DSLR?

Lorraine


----------



## Terry D (Jan 28, 2013)

Abbey08 said:


> Terry,
> All gorgeous shots. So...what say you so far about using a DSLR?
> 
> Lorraine



I love it!  Posting the shots from Photobucket don't do the quality of the images justice, but I still have a long way to go to get smooth with exposure changes on the fly.


----------

